# How to solder the cables to my new trrs 3.5mm jack



## Jcolon

Hello fellow head-fiers,
  I require your assistance.
  I got fed up in buying 50$ shure cables with mic for me SE215.
  I really like the stock cables, but i need a mic for what I do.
  So I was wondering what connects to where on the plug. 
  I tried to find out myself on one of the cables but it seems thet they encased the cable in a hard plastic on top of the soft one.
  So if anyone could help me, I would really appreciate it.
   
  So I have a red wire, black, blue, grey and of course a copper one.
   
  I cant wait to start making my own custom cables,
  It truely is a hassle to spend 50$+tx on ****ty cables that break by just looking at them.
   
  So can you just point me in what direction to go?
   
  Also for my future cable adventures, do you have any opinions in what type of cabling I should choose?
  What mic would work? I only need one of those 1 button mics for an android phone (galaxy s2X).
   
  Thank you very much,
  Jcolon


----------



## Jcolon

The left cable has
  Blue and grey.
   
  The right cable has red, black, blue, copper and grey.
   
  Could you guys help me and tell me on what points to solder on?
   
  Here are some pics
   
   

   
  And this is my connector.


----------



## Jcolon

Bump.


----------



## tintin220

I'm a bit confused, is that just a long wire or is it already attached to something? I guess I'm not entirely clear on what you want to do.


----------



## dBel84

With a TRRS jack you have the following
   
  Tip - left signal
  Ring - right signal 
  Ring - ground 
  Sleeve - mic 
   
  I would use a multimeter to confirm but I suspect that based on your labels 
   
  T - L - 4
  R - R - 3
  R - G - 2
  S - M - 1 
   
  ..dB


----------



## Jcolon

I should of been more specific about the long grey wire.
  I pulled it out by accident. But I am happy to use one of the dead cables I have for educational purposes.


----------



## Jcolon

Thanks mate!
  But I've only soldered trs audio cables.
  Trrs is quite confusing.
  Do you think you could tell me what number goes with what color?
  Having the blue and grey wires on both sides bother me to no end.
   
  T -
  R -
  R - G - copper - 2
  S -
   
  Thats about all I know.
   
  If I were to get a multimeter (My current burnt a fuse), how and what should I check?


----------



## tintin220

Quote: 





jcolon said:


> Thanks mate!
> But I've only soldered trs audio cables.
> Trrs is quite confusing.
> Do you think you could tell me what number goes with what color?
> ...


 
   
  Use continuity mode between what you suspect should be connected and see if you get 0 ohms or a similarly small resistance.


----------



## ldraxx

Hello I requested the schematic from Shure and here it is for the TRRS 
  
 6 Conductor cable
 1 wire (yellow) with a concentric outer shield (copper) + 4 insulated wires, (red, black, grey, blue) 
  
 Ring 1 is R Audio (Red Insulated wire)
 Ring 2 is : L Audio Gnd (Grey Insulated wire)
                 R Audio Gnd (Black insulated wire)
                 Mic Gnd (Concentric outershield)
  
 Sleeve is : Mic - Yellow insulated wire. 
  
 Tip is L Audio (Blue insulated wire) 
  
 hope it helps


----------



## rikk009

ldraxx said:


> Hello I requested the schematic from Shure and here it is for the TRRS
> 
> 6 Conductor cable
> 1 wire (yellow) with a concentric outer shield (copper) + 4 insulated wires, (red, black, grey, blue)
> ...


 
 Thanks that helped


----------

